# Appropriate reverb tank for a Traynor YRM-1SC combo?



## Pickngrin (Jan 19, 2009)

I've just acquired an old Traynor YRM-1SC combo :smile: with a bad reverb tank. The model number stamped onto the Accutronics tank is difficult to make out. It is a type 4 (2-spring) tank. Does anyone know what the specs are on the tanks for this amp?

Thanks!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Pickngrin said:


> I've just acquired an old Traynor YRM-1SC combo :smile: with a bad reverb tank. The model number stamped onto the Accutronics tank is difficult to make out. It is a type 4 (2-spring) tank. Does anyone know what the specs are on the tanks for this amp?
> 
> Thanks!


Go here:

http://www.accutronicsreverb.com/Type4.htm

Looking at Traynor schematics, it seems their standard tank was a 4FB2B1B.

This was a long tank, 1475 ohm input,2250 ohm output, medium delay, output insulated/input grounded, no locking bar and horizontal mount, open side down. The best prices on tanks seems to be tubesandmore.com but they don't list this model. You can try going to Accutronics direct. They may not give a "direct sale anything but list" price to protect their distributors but they should be able to supply you the exact same tank.

If you want to order from tubesandmore.com for the convenience you could try the 4FB3A1B. This is a long delay, more like the Fender sound. Also, both the input and output jacks are grounded to the case. If you understand about these circuits you'll know that sometimes having both grounded sets up a ground loop that causes hum. Breaking the ground on one connecting cable corrects this.

Have fun!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Pickngrin (Jan 19, 2009)

Wild Bill said:


> Go here:
> 
> http://www.accutronicsreverb.com/Type4.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'll check with Accutronics and also I'll see if tubesandmore.com can order that model. I don't have a clear sense of what the difference between the delay on the 4FB2B1B and a longer delay would sound like. Looking forward to hearing this sweet (new) amp of mine with her reverb!


----------

